# Dating and single life...



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, this is kinda weird but I think I went on a date tonight?

It was not planned but someone that I have been talking to off and on via phone and text came to my Zumba class tonight. We work out in the same gym and how we met is kinda a funny story in itself. But anyways, I am driving to the gym and he texts me telling me he is heading there, so I mentioned that he should come down to our end and watch. Sure enough there he is and brings his daughter which is kinda in the same age group as my youngest son. After class we took a walk, watched his daughter swim then went out to eat. His daughter and I are planning on doing Zumba class Friday night together, then her daddy and I are going to out after class. We have plans for Sat as well and the weekend after. 
It was NOT planned but it was fun and I really enjoyed myself. 

PS, he lifts weights at the gym so is going to help get me back into it. In a past life I used to lift all the time, my legs could push over 340 pounds, so I am going to get back lifting as well as Zumba and walking. :walk:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wow, he has already called to make sure I made it home safe and to say he had a good time tonight. Excited because I did as well, weird because he isn't the type of guy I would normally go for. He is not bad azz but rather a gentleman. And we are going out next weekend as well for sure. 


NOT NOT NOT planned I tell ya.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can see you smile all the way over here! I am glad he made you feel so good....that is what it is about, right? 

Stay away from the bad boys....it is the gentlemen who will treat you the way you deserve to be treated. I know of what I speak! :runforhills:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

WooHoo! And I am smiling for you!

​


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shan, you are so right, I always go for the bad boy types, or jerks, or control freaks. We have been talking and texting for about two months now, and there have been no red flags. BUT he isn't the kind that just takes over or pushy and is a little bit shy so I guess I thought he wasn't interested. It turns out he is a really nice guy. 

He made me feel good and treated me like a lady, that felt good.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, once he knows you are interested he may not be as shy because he won't have the fear of rejection. Now just sit back, relax, and let the man do his thing!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, I plan to, and I think I am interested. Guess what, he loves country life, chickens, horses, hunting, fishing and being out doors. He is more comfortable being out side then inside and would prefer to not have neighbors over having them. 

Okay, I have said way to much, just know I actually had fun.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

be blessed!

may your zumba shiver his bones


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am jumping up and down right now but you can't see it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Cindi that right there is the definition of Serendipity. 

Let the river take you where you need to go.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Let the man do his thang??


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Just keep having fun and let it unfold.... I hope it goes as you wish it to. Best to you, cindilu.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are just to kind, lol. 

His comment after watching us do Zumba was...ANd you guys do that workout for an entire hour? We get a workout alright, but it doesn't feel like that because we are dancing and Wyld Thang, I am planning on doing just that, teehee. 

Raven, you are a sweetheart. 

Bill, not going to comment...


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Oh wow, he has already called to make sure I made it home safe and to say he had a good time tonight. Excited because I did as well, weird because he isn't the type of guy I would normally go for. He is not bad azz but rather a gentleman. And we are going out next weekend as well for sure.
> 
> 
> NOT NOT NOT planned I tell ya.


The best romances are NEVER planned...LOL...very happy for you...Great guys are a real treasure...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Bad boys and jerks in their 40's? I thought they would grow out of that by then and become human beings finally.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

City, I am in my 40's, this guy is not in his 40's but middle 50's which for me is quite young. Remember my x husband is 62. 

My thoughts are if you a jerk, you will prolly not outgrow it.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Bad boys and jerks in their 40's? I thought they would grow out of that by then and become human beings finally.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! *breath* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Dear CB, usually by that age men AND women are set in their ways and if they haven't become decent human beings by then, they most likely won't.:runforhills:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess I am just a fool. I believe people can change.

Congrats cindi, it sounds like you dated your first human.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, remember it was NOT planned, it just turned into a date that is going to turn into another one tomorrow night and remember it includes his daughter which I get to do Zumba with, and that is exciting to me.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Spontaneity can lead to some wonderful things.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Live and learn CB. Usually, the bad boys grow up to be morose ole drunks or druggies hanging out in bars and wherever that will have them, as long as they have money. Trying to make a score one way or the other, Hopeing to hit on some rich ole gal for the ride out, BUT knowing in there minds they cant stop looking, and if they find one, they will just use her money to look snazzy, drive a better car, and still be hitting on other women. Its an addiction that they cant stop.

I had it as a young guy. And now im hanging out here as an ole guy who mercifully cant remembert alla the young girls I played when I was a kid. Fortunatly age, and the farm has changed, matured me. Unlike the above I mentioned who have no hopes, no goals, nothing left to reach for, I have had all that, and through working through all that, it has manured me lol.

They, in there lives, is like lightly touching a hot fence wire. Hurts like heale. But they cant believe that it hurt that bad, or they think to toughen themselves up and keep right on lightly touching it. A guy who finds the right one is like a guy who grabs hold tight. Yes it hurts, but one can get somewhat used to it.

BUT, dealing with ANY women can be shocking LOL lol.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The earth is pure, living close to the earth cleanses the body, mind and soul. 

Na, I disagree Bill, some women are very charming, kind, and harmonious beings who greatly compliment and improve a man's life.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Bill, it is a blessing that you reached a fork in the road and took the better road.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> The earth is pure, living close to the earth cleanses the body, mind and soul.


I like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't understand why Zong hasn't started a thread called "Dating and married life..." I mean, it's so "right there".....
Maybe he's living so close to the earth he's having one of them "dirt naps" I'm all the time hearing about.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Yippppeeeeee. It sounds really nice Cindi... Have fun...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

CB U might notice I said fooling with ANY woman C A N be shocking.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Let the man do his thang??


Yes, Bill. Let him "woo" her and make her feel like a lady. After their next meeting, she should sit back and let him contact her (as hard as it is to wait sometimes!)
You know....be a MAN!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

LOL, Shannon, we already have plans for this weekend and the next weekend. So not sure how to go about waiting for him to contact me?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am happy for you cindilu.....enjoy the journey...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> LOL, Shannon, we already have plans for this weekend and the next weekend. So not sure how to go about waiting for him to contact me?


Nothing like a man who knows what he wants and goes after it!!!! Guess you don't have to start a "Does he like me?" thread!!!!:icecream:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

This keeps up you two will need to bring out your white T-shirt and the water hose...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ouch New Ground, LOL, I am actually wearing a white tshirt for work tomorrow but there will be NO water hoses present. I had my business logo printed on it. There will be no pictures of it either. 

Tomorrow night for my date night I plan on wearing Zumba clothes because I will have just come out of the gym from working out. Remember I plan on working out and dancing with his daughter. Yeah, I know, I need to get a life, teehee.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Whatrs wrong with "dating and simple life"? Why you got to be so complicated??


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with simple life, I know I won't be dressing up for this and we are actually going to drive out after Zumba class to where I used to live along the Umpqua River. I plan on taking him to the fish hatchery and to a picnic spot that is my favorite place. No drama or big plans or fun, just plain and simple.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

who was it just sayin 'why you even want another around' the other day?......:shrug::happy2::croc:.....l.m.a.o......cindy and man thing sittin by the river...first comes zumba....them comes lunch...then comes holdin hands....then if one of you asks a romantical smooch down on the umqua....:nanner:

just funnin ya gal....have fun


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> who was it just sayin 'why you even want another around' the other day?......:shrug::happy2::croc:.....l.m.a.o......cindy and man thing sittin by the river...first comes zumba....them comes lunch...then comes holdin hands....then if one of you asks a romantical smooch down on the umqua....:nanner:
> 
> just funnin ya gal....have fun


As long as he gets to go back to his house and I get to go back to mine I am cool with that, LOL.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dangit, nudder gal gone looks like.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Dangit, nudder gal gone looks like.


It's a walk along the river, I am not going anywhere. 

I used to live at this fish hatchery, in the picture you can pick out the house kinda in the middle. That used to be mine. This is where we are going to go. Then I plan on coming back to keep bugging ya'll. 

http://www.dfw.state.or.us/fish/HOP/Rock Creek HOP.pdf


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Alright ya all can flame me later but there is a lot to be said for the bad boy but I will not hijack this thread further but will exit with a song lyric by Tim Mcgraw I may be a bad boy but Im a real good man! Smile everyone has there good points!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

xaguar_69 said:


> Alright ya all can flame me later but there is a lot to be said for the bad boy but I will not hijack this thread further but will exit with a song lyric by Tim Mcgraw I may be a bad boy but Im a real good man! Smile everyone has there good points!


Yes, Mr. X....you are a really good man and anyone who calls your their friend is blessed indeed!


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Shan coming from you that is a compliment for sure. Thank you dear friend


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

xaguar_69 said:


> Alright ya all can flame me later but there is a lot to be said for the bad boy but I will not hijack this thread further but will exit with a song lyric by Tim Mcgraw I may be a bad boy but Im a real good man! Smile everyone has there good points!


Mr X. You are not a bad boy, anyone that can hold a baby and have that look in their eyes takes away all the bad boy that you try to fool people with.


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cindilu... Thats my grand daughter.... Of course she melts me lol. Thank you for the compliment but I don't care who you are if a child hands you a toy phone you answer it!


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

BTW congrats on finding someone to share some precious time with !


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

which is why you are not a bad boy, ya didn't fool me, but believe it or not, I have dated men that would much rather not be around the child in the first place. My x the same night him and his first wife gave birth to their first child went to a strip club, left his baby in the hospital and went to a strip club. Not cool. So, not all men fall into your category.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I would describe him as an M&M. Hard on the outside and soft on the inside. He is really a nice guy and good friend.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shan, that would mean he melts in your mouth and not in your hands.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Shan, that would mean he melts in your mouth and not in your hands.


Being that Mr. X and I aren't engaged in anything that involves hands, mouths, ect. I would have to say "No" to that....:nono:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Shan, that would mean he melts in your mouth and not in your hands.


i just spewed pepsi on my computer.....snort


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ooops.... what did I start here? lmao


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

anything will melt if it gets hot enough


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cindilu your ex wasnt a real man in the first place if he walked away from his baby and wife to be at the strip club! Just my opinion.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

xaguar_69 said:


> Cindilu your ex wasnt a real man in the first place if he walked away from his baby and wife to be at the strip club! Just my opinion.


Which is why he is the x, he didn't go to the strip club while he was with me, he went to the gym but not the strip club. I was in and out of the hospital in less then 12 hours, ya think he could have waited to go to the gym. :umno:


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Some people have no idea how much is missed!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

xaguar_69 said:


> Ooops.... what did I start here? lmao


You can start it. I will finish it.......:umno:


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yer one of a kind Shannon!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Here you go Cindilu, you find love when you least expect it! Just enjoy whatever happens


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Shan, that would mean he melts in your mouth and not in your hands.


You have to learn the trick, pm me :happy2:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Groene Pionier said:


> You have to learn the trick, pm me :happy2:


Oh my goodness, what did I start here, LOL. Well what ever I start today I plan on finishing.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Where is Johnny with his popcorn deer?


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh Conciliation you may regret that statement..not because of me.Nope I'll be over here in my corner lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Oh my goodness, what did I start here, LOL. Well what ever I start today I plan on finishing.


men like women who finish what they started...lol...:icecream::shrug::happy2:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

xaguar_69 said:


> Oh Conciliation you may regret that statement..not because of me.Nope I'll be over here in my corner lol.


to late pal..my mind hit the gutter


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow gotta love smart phones should have said Cindilu


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Obviously mine did too!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

xaguar_69 said:


> Obviously mine did too!


we just like what we like...of course the thread starter picked the path and shes been steering away...i think this dude has her all flustered a bit with his pheramones and all...lol


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

You could be onto something there... I'd research further but think I would need to test on a female which seems to be lacking at the moment.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> men like women who finish what they started...lol...:icecream::shrug::happy2:


I tend to like it all. 


Okay, going back to my quiet corner before I get myself into trouble.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> I tend to like it all.
> 
> 
> Okay, going back to my quiet corner before I get myself into trouble.



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

For the record Shan started it when she she MR.X was like a M&M, that was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> For the record Shan started it when she she MR.X was like a M&M, that was the first thing I thought of.



so me and jag werent alone in the fast lane to gutter....:happy2:...lol

just funning with ya gal....i hope ya have a great time for sure.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> so me and jag werent alone in the fast lane to gutter....:happy2:...lol
> 
> just funning with ya gal....i hope ya have a great time for sure.


Oh no, I don't even type a fraction of what I am really thinking. Got to keep ya all guessing. :icecream:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Where is Johnny with his popcorn deer?


Hahaha!!! It's all good!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> so me and jag werent alone in the fast lane to gutter....:happy2:...lol.


Shocker!:umno: lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I'mmmmm back and I had fun. And that is all I am going to say, going to hang out in my quiet corner now, LOL.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

cindilu said:


> I'mmmmm back and I had fun. And that is all I am going to say, going to hang out in my quiet corner now, LOL.


Well I can't sleep and I want to know if you saw fish, did you take M& M's to the picnic, how many weekends he has booked out now..., what you talked about, 
did he kiss the girl,,,


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

We did walk to the fish hatchery, I didn't take M&M's, he has booked out the next several weekends and we talked all evening, now that I am home we are on the phone talking still. Not going to say if I kissed him, but I will say that I smell like him and he smells good, LOL.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

atta girl...glad you had fun and enjoyed yourself


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like hes got your back, er,um or, sumthin like that lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Uh huh, we ended up talking almost all night, woke up to a couple of text messages and have been talking this morning. 

Weird, because this was NOT planned. I was DONE DONE DONE dating and men in general just stunk. No offence Bill, Elk and the others, but I was tired and had no desire to go out again. And the best part is he is not controlling and trying to change me.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy for you cindilu. Any man who wants to be with a woman after a zumba workout without a shower first might be worth getting to know better. I am drenched after my zumba class all I want is a shower. lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

acde said:


> I'm happy for you cindilu. Any man who wants to be with a woman after a zumba workout without a shower first might be worth getting to know better. I am drenched after my zumba class all I want is a shower. lol


We both commented on that, I was doing Zumba and he was working out with weights. Both were sweaty and I was stinky, he smelled good, LOL. He is a keeper that is what I am thinking as well.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

That's it Cindilu you either said the word never or done and stopped looking. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK Cindi. Im takeing u up on that. U said you stopped looking, was DONE, done d o n e with finding men. and here he is all popped up AS IT WERE lol.

Well, Ive been DONE done d o n e looking for finding women. Nuttins happened yet.

Might be an age thing. Not to many women my age is gonna be doing zumba. They likely barely remember the Rumba, or Cha cha cha. Not to mention the Twist. 

BUT THATS ALRIGHT. U let yourself get close enough to him that the works worked. I dont let myself do that. Maybe, u thought that since you were done done done with men, that you could hang around the ones you knew you wouldnt be interested in, and you let yourself accidently find out the inner thoughts and emotions of a man, and they outshown the exterior emotions, visual or whatever. I know thats possible with me also, so I know I dont want to let myself think I can talk to just every woman at the sale I happen to be setting by, 

GOTTA keep reminding myself of that when I go to the sale.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I foresee a summer romance. Yay! for you, Cindilu! Keep us posted, Hon.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> OK Cindi. Im takeing u up on that. U said you stopped looking, was DONE, done d o n e with finding men. and here he is all popped up AS IT WERE lol.
> 
> Well, Ive been DONE done d o n e looking for finding women. Nuttins happened yet.
> 
> ...





Bill, going to let you in in a couple of things. The first time I met this man he was walking into the gym. Three things stuck out in my mind, first, he was a black man, and in our town we don't have alot of black men, this is a kinda white town as it were, the second was he was walking with a cane, third, he smelled pretty dang good and I didn't want to pass him up because I wanted to stay behind him and keep smelling him but I was late for Zumba and had to get to class. That was two months ago, and we met a week later on POF. Both of us are taking our profiles off POF today. 

Second, women your age are in the gym working out. Some of my good close friends are in the 60's and 70's and running weekly marathons, in the gym and working out doing Turbo kick etc. So, don't sell yourself short or women your age short. If you want to get close to a women, be sweet and a gentleman. That will get a women quicker then coming off as a playah. 

When I said I was done, that meant I was done, done, done. For real. The only reason this man is in my life is because he quietly walked in, cane and all. He didn't give up and he was gentle with me and not pushy. That and he offered to help me work out with weights, turns out, he is a really nice guy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Cindilu, Cindilu, Cindilu. You ain't got a whole lot of 'splainin' to do. Hey, sometimes you're out in the yard minding your own business and a woman just drops out of an airplane. It happens. Sometimes you might be down on the corner, selling nickel bags of zumba. whatever that is. I know you're on it big time, cause you talk about it so much. No matter which, just take what comes your way. You don't have to justify.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Shan, that would mean he melts in your mouth and not in your hands.


I will try and erase that from my memory bank. You have shattered my image of you ..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I will try and erase that from my memory bank. You have shattered my image of you ..lol


But, but, but SHE said it!!! (pointing finger at Cindilu!!!):sob:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> OK Cindi. Im takeing u up on that. U said you stopped looking, was DONE, done d o n e with finding men. and here he is all popped up AS IT WERE lol.
> 
> Well, Ive been DONE done d o n e looking for finding women. Nuttins happened yet.
> 
> ...


Or.........maybe she just wasn't so set on acting like a jackass and insulting every man that talked to her :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Hadnt thought about that

much 
What about an assjack, Or Bill


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Or.........maybe she just wasn't so set on acting like a jackass and insulting every man that talked to her :shrug:


Exactly.....:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


Here is a HUGE hint Farm Boy... You could be the honey under someone else's tongue, if you were sweet and kind with your words.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I still want Johnny's popcorn eating deer. This thread has become a mini 9 1/2 weeks. I am pulling up a chair.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Mmmmm...9 1/2 weeks, thanks raven I was doing just fine not thinking about sex until....now.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is for Cindilu, Shan, and the boys...

[YOUTUBE]Pc7BnT5X1tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler said:


> Mmmmm...9 1/2 weeks, thanks raven I was doing just fine not thinking about sex until....now.


Oh wow, um, cough cough, not going to go there, LOL.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> This is for Cindilu, Shan, and the boys...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Pc7BnT5X1tw[/YOUTUBE]


And this is the song we dance too, LOL, I am sexy and I know it, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle. Zumba anyone?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, Raven12....I LOVE that commercial!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I could be the honey under someone elses toungue?? Well, If I could be something, Id rather be the hand under someones t, er forgit it LOL.


----------

